# Favourite monsters



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

What is peoples Favourite Fantasy monster, Mine is a dragon for there power, and I like giants as they are so random :laugh:


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Mine is most deffinently the Griffon. I think they are the most noble creature in the old world.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Tough choice, Hydras are nasty nasty things and a lot of fun to play with, but then Giants are so very funny and the idea of picking up the likes of Archaon and stuffing him in a bag is hilarious.


----------



## Lolthirster (May 30, 2008)

My favorite monster has to be Galrauch, not only is he a chaos dragon but he's a character Chaos Dragon and has really great stats and effects.


----------



## itsonlyme (Aug 22, 2008)

Atm its the giant for me, i love its random nature, after that i love chaos spawn  not sure how the warriors of chaos book will effect my choices as the shaggoth is meant to be alot better


----------



## arhain (May 6, 2008)

star dragons, equal to a greater daemon in the fluff


----------



## itsonlyme (Aug 22, 2008)

well i doubt its equal to a bloodthirster, most likely the other greater daemons


----------



## Dwarfy2k (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm torn Between the Awsome random nature of Giants and the Endless awsomeness of Abysal Horrors


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

The Fen Beast if anyone remembers it, reminds me of Swamp Thing!


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

I quite like the manticore. It's a shame that there's no way of giving it a save in the game.


----------



## crimson skull (Aug 3, 2008)

Mine has to be the griffon i love the models and although not as hard as a greater daemon they have alot of character.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I have never really used the flying lord of death in any of my armies but have been tempted with the bull taurus recently but of the monsters i have used it would be either the giant for the occassional trampoline of doom (jump up and down) and headbutting a treeman into submision is a memory I cherish or the hydra for its looks


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

the new daemon prince , well if its a monster


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

shaggoth...sweet model


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

Dragons of all types, the modles look great to me and love their rules


----------



## 666Snoopy666 (Jun 1, 2008)

The old 4th ed Vampire counts' Zombie Dragon looked awesome. And I think the Giant is a work of art. You can guarentee that I'll have used all the Giant accessories on models or in scenery k:


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

What about squigs


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

New Hydra probably, althhough the Great Taurus runs it pretty close, followed third by the Lord of Change. (if not allowing Daemons, then its be Griffon, in paticular the High Elf one.)


----------



## Gen. Confusion (Apr 26, 2008)

I will have to go with the steam tank. I know it is a war machine but that thing IS a monster. Unbreakable with 10 wounds. Plus terror. The steam tank is basically a steel dragon that can not fly. You have gotta love that!:biggrin:


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I like the giant the most I think, the crazy rules that can result in the enemies favourite character being stuffed down the giants trousers, or the giant tripping up over his own feet are just unmatchable in terms of a fun monster.


----------



## crocodilesoldier (Aug 29, 2008)

Well with a few battles under me belt now the Dragon has saved me arse alot, its quite nice not worrying about losing a few wounds,flying around, being irritating tieing their troops up blah blah blah.
But for looks, the Shaggoth, that is one mean geezer.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Shaggoth is one sweet monster, as well, and it is one outstanding model


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

For model... Lord of Change, I will forever love that model! :biggrin:

For rules and amusement factor it has to be the giant... no other creature has its own template. Though I think it should be a larger template, even facing one I'd insist on that. :laugh:

I really like most of the monster models tbh; they really get me wanting to convert: I think I have about 5-6 ideas constantly floating round inside my head with the monster models from all armies. Oh for the time to complete them all.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

War Mammoth,pure and simple.

20 Marauders, Sorceror on the back, all for 800pts. It's an army in its own right, and the fluff is amazing, not to mention being gorgeous.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Either the Lord of Change or the Shaggoth, both are simply amazing models :biggrin:


----------

